# شرح دائرة تكييف السيارة



## احسان الشبل (19 فبراير 2011)

:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
السلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين
اقدم بين ايديكم ملف بوربوينت يوضح لكم دائرة التكييف بالسيارة و يمكنك من التعرف على معنى تكييف الســيارات ومعرفة مكونات المنظومة( الضاغط – المكثف – المبخر – صمام التمدد) وكيفية عمل كل جزء منه أو عمل منظومة التبريد والتعرف على الأعـــــــطال المحتملة في المنظومة وأسبابها وتوصيات للسائق حول كيفية التشغيل


نسالكم الدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااء

هذا الرابط الخاص بملف البوربوينت2007
http://www.zshare.net/download/861153707182aee8

هذا الرابط الخاص بملف البوربوينت2003
http://www.zshare.net/download/861501915b323874

مع امتع الوقات


----------



## عمادالجعفرى (19 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك على مجهودك واتمنى الافضل للمنتدى


----------



## م. رامي كامل (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب وشكرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم احبتي


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (24 فبراير 2011)

أخونا إحسان جزاك الله كل خير على جهدك
لكن هل تستطيع رفع الملفات على موقع آخر لأني حاولت رفعه أكثر من مرة من هذا الموقع ثم يفشل التحميل
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## احسان الشبل (24 فبراير 2011)

مهندسة بدوية قال:


> أخونا إحسان جزاك الله كل خير على جهدك
> لكن هل تستطيع رفع الملفات على موقع آخر لأني حاولت رفعه أكثر من مرة من هذا الموقع ثم يفشل التحميل
> مع جزيل الشكر



شكرا لك يا اختي يالمهندسة البدوية

يمكنك اتباع هذة الخطوات بالتحميل بالصور ادناه












مع الشكر


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الشرح المصور
لكني يا أخي اتبعت كل هذه الخطوات وبعد بدء التحميل يعطيني رسالة أن التحميل قد اكتمل برغم انه لم يكمل تحميل كل الملف، وعندما أفتح الملف المحمل ينفتح برنامج power point ولكن الملف المعني غير قادر على الفتح.
تحياتي بانتظار نصيحتكم


----------



## احسان الشبل (28 فبراير 2011)

مهندسة بدوية قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الشرح المصور
> لكني يا أخي اتبعت كل هذه الخطوات وبعد بدء التحميل يعطيني رسالة أن التحميل قد اكتمل برغم انه لم يكمل تحميل كل الملف، وعندما أفتح الملف المحمل ينفتح برنامج power point ولكن الملف المعني غير قادر على الفتح.
> تحياتي بانتظار نصيحتكم



السلام عليكم
اختي العزيزة لاتوجد مشكلة في الملف لكن احتمال وجود خلل في الحاسبة خاصتك
وعلى العموم سوف ارفع الملف على سيرفر اخر

مع اطيب التحيات


----------



## احسان الشبل (1 مارس 2011)

يا مهندسة بدوية
السلام عليكم

هذا الملف من سيرفر اخر office 2007
http://www.speedyshare.com/files/27146655/CAR_AC_2007.ppsx


----------



## احسان الشبل (1 مارس 2011)

يا مهندسة بدوية
السلام عليكم

هذا الملف من سيرفر اخر office 2007
http://www.speedyshare.com/files/27146655/CAR_AC_2007.ppsx


----------



## احسان الشبل (1 مارس 2011)

وهذا يا اختي رابط ببرنامج office 2003


----------



## احسان الشبل (1 مارس 2011)

http://www.speedyshare.com/files/27147001/CAR_AC_show_2003.pps


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (2 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير
أخيرا نزل


----------



## احسان الشبل (3 مارس 2011)

وجزاك الله كل الخير امل ان يستفد الجميع من الموضوع والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## goor20 (4 مارس 2011)

god bless u


----------



## احسان الشبل (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا على مروركم احبتي


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (5 مارس 2011)

مرة أخرى تستحق الشكر أخوي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Nabil.dz (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احسان الشبل (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا اخوتي


----------



## غريب اللحد (14 يوليو 2011)

احسان الشبل قال:


> http://www.speedyshare.com/files/27147001/CAR_AC_show_2003.pps


 

File not found. It has been either deleted, or it never existed at all.


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## هشام محمد علي حسن (16 يوليو 2011)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملف مرة أخري


----------



## moustafa1985 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على جميع الجهود المبذولة


----------



## عماد منذر (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد منذر (23 ديسمبر 2011)

لكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

يا ابن الحلال وسع صدرك و ارفعه على الفور شيرد 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## alaa_1 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ____________________________________ جزيلا​


----------



## صهيب مسلم (28 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم

نرجو الرفع مرة أخرى

للأهمية القصوى رجاءً*​


----------



## COREY (29 يونيو 2012)

*شكراً جزيلاً والله مجهود ولا اروع 
*​


----------



## COREY (29 يونيو 2012)

*لكن لو ترفع الملف على الــ 4shared او الـــmediafire يكون افضل النا ولك وشكراً جزيلاً مره اخرى اخي العزيز
*​


----------



## engkfa (11 يوليو 2012)

أخي الكريم الملف غير موجود .... يرجى اعادة الرفع على سيرف آخر ولك الشكر


----------



## احسان الشبل (20 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم احبتي المهندسين اسف على تاخري وشكرااااا على مروركم 
واليكم الرابط الاخر :
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/10703
مع اعتذاري لك الاصدقتء
نسألكم الدعاء​*


----------



## احسان الشبل (20 يوليو 2012)

مع اعتذاري لكل الاصدقاء
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/10703


----------



## احسان الشبل (20 يوليو 2012)

اسف اخي و اليك الرابط 
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/10703

نسألكم الدعاء


صهيب مسلم قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> نرجو الرفع مرة أخرى
> 
> للأهمية القصوى رجاءً*​


----------



## احسان الشبل (20 يوليو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/249238-شرح-دائرة-تكييف-السيارة/page4#ixzz21AvWEOU1

اسف اخي و اليك الرابط
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/10703

نسألكم الدعاء


غريب اللحد قال:


> File not found. It has been either deleted, or it never existed at all.


----------



## احسان الشبل (20 يوليو 2012)

اسف اخي و اليك الرابط
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/10703

نسألكم الدعاء


هشام محمد علي حسن قال:


> نرجو اعادة رفع الملف مرة أخري


----------

